# Project 700 - Road to the Brits



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

New journal to track my journey to the GPC British finals.

So background is entered GPC at end of last year and last Sunday did my first meet, GPC Scottish Open. Placed 2nd in the 90s with a total of 632.5kg at 87.75kg. Went 202.5kg on Squat, 160kg on Bench and 270kg on Deadlift.






British finals are in November. So the new goal is:
1) Hit a 700kg total
2) Get squat numbers up at least another 15%

The plan training-wise is to spend next 4-5 weeks doing a 'hypertrophy' block with little direct work on the big 3 and a bigger focus around accessory movements, ideally to add some more muscle mass. Then I will change back to being more strength focused.

I will aim to bring weight up to around 215lb slowly and then bring it back down for Brits. Having done a very basic water/carb depletion for the last comp and seen how easy it was to drop <2kg for the weigh in I want to take advantage of having a bit more size this time round, ideally come in leaner too.

Diet will be loose initially but aiming for 30g+ protein per meal. Most days meal 1 will be oats and whey, meal 2 rice, chicken n veg and meal 3 rice, chicken/burgers n veg.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

In for this one mate, good luck.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> In for this one mate, good luck.


 Thanks bud


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Just finished a leg session. Walking like I've been tag teamed by Ronnie Coleman and Terry Crews so should be sore tomorrow.

Machine Hack Squat
25kg x 10
50kg x 10
75kg x 10
75kg x 10
That's plate weight, not sure how much it weighs without plates but would guess around another 40kg

Leg press
140kg x 10
190kg x 10
240kg x 10
250kg x 10
250kg x 10

SLDL
60kg x 8
80kg x 8
100kg x 8
120kg x 8

Leg ext
70lb x 12
90lb x 12
110lb x 12
110lb x 12

Done. Quads were quivering doing the extensions today :lol:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

*IN*


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

also tried commenting this on your IG other day but phone was pranging out

how come you wore sleeves for the meet? i find with todays sleeves you definitely get poundage from them but not like you do with wraps


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd still train the big 3 mate nothing builds the benchpress like the bench press same goes for the squat even if you just work a different style of the lift I can't comment in the deadlift because I'm s**t


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> also tried commenting this on your IG other day but phone was pranging out
> 
> how come you wore sleeves for the meet? i find with todays sleeves you definitely get poundage from them but not like you do with wraps


 Just because I have never used wraps before lol. I'll maybe add them in but either way my squat sucks ass so need to really work on it


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> I'd still train the big 3 mate nothing builds the benchpress like the bench press same goes for the squat even if you just work a different style of the lift I can't comment in the deadlift because I'm s**t


 Aim isn't really to push strength initially but more to add a bit more size but only for a few weeks and then I will push strength training again. Building up a strong foundation to build from, plus I quite liked the idea of giving my spine some relief from the constant battering it's taken past 6 months


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Aim isn't really to push strength initially but more to add a bit more size but only for a few weeks and then I will push strength training again. Building up a strong foundation to build from, plus I quite liked the idea of giving my spine some relief from the constant battering it's taken past 6 months


 Fair enough mate but I still think your mad lol


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Fair enough mate but I still think your mad lol


 Few weeks is the plan. Whether I actually stick with it though... :lol:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Few weeks is the plan. Whether I actually stick with it though... :lol:


 You'll be back.... they all come back....


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Gonna do a push session tomorrow night. Slightly apprehensive about it as niggle in shoulder/trap is persisting. Had a go at mobilising and stretching but this made it worse.

Think I have found the source of the issue though, last Sunday on my descent with 150kg I lost tightness a little and felt something go almost like a cramping feeling in my back. Its kind of upper lat area near my shoulder blade. Got my eldest daughter to dig her xbox controller into my back and try to massage it earlier (little bugger loved it as I said dig right in and she was trying to hurt me haha) and when she hit the spot where I felt the pain benching I nearly curled in a ball. Gonna see if the mrs will massage the area out properly for me later.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

these things work a charm

https://www.amazon.co.uk/66fit-Knobble-Thumb-Massage-Tool/dp/B002R6DOEO/ref=sr_1_2_a_it?s=instant-video&ie=UTF8&qid=1493667774&sr=8-2&keywords=massage+tool

i dig the s**t out of my pec with that and really helps break up any tightness


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> these things work a charm
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/66fit-Knobble-Thumb-Massage-Tool/dp/B002R6DOEO/ref=sr_1_2_a_it?s=instant-video&ie=UTF8&qid=1493667774&sr=8-2&keywords=massage+tool
> 
> i dig the s**t out of my pec with that and really helps break up any tightness


 Thanks. I need this in my life! The mrs will be happy as makes it less effort for her lol.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Push session tonight, went well. High reps again, nice change.

Tricep pushdowns
12 plates x 10 for 3 sets

Flat bench (with axle)
Gym had a challenge on with bodyweight bench for reps on axle. Did couple of warmups with 60kg x 5
90kg x 25

Seated DB shoulder press
25kg per side x 10
30kg per side x 10
35kg per side x 10

Skull crushers
35kg x 10 for 3 sets

Pec deck
8 plates x 10 for 3 sets

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Pull session tomorrow.

Had to get the mrs to massage my back again last night as had knotted in same place, curious whether tomorrow is going to aggravate it or possibly work the tension out somehow.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Decent session tonight. Feeling tired but pumped.

Chest supported rows
25kg x 10
50kg x 10
70kg x 10
80kg x 10

Hyper ext w/ 10kg plate
3 sets of 12

Rear delt flyes
8 plates 3 sets of 10

Tbar rows
45kg x 10
60kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 10

Dumbell curls
10kgs x 10
12.5kgs x 10
15kgs x 10

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bit of a mismatch today since it was a bonus session.

Front squats
50kg x 5
70kg x 5
80kg x 5
100kg x 5

Incline DB press
27.5kg per side x 12
35kg per side x 8
42.5kg per side x 8
42.5kg per side x 8
37.5kg per side x 8

Bicep curls (machine) 4 sets of 12

Machine chest press 50kg 3 sets of 10

Leg extensions
70 x 12
90 x 12
110 x 12
130 x 12

Guinness o'clock now


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Not updated for a few days. Not been to gym this week, tbh I just can't be assed. Completely lost interest and have no motivation. Been pretty stressed in general with work and home life so have decided I am going to take some time away from gym until I feel the hunger come back


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Back on it today. Not going to lie the sweat was pissing off me, need to bring my fitness levels back up.

OHP strict press

50kg x 10
60kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 5

Video'd the 70 x 10 but recording f**ked up so went for it again and only got the 5 lol

Flat DB press
32.5kg per side x 8
37.5kg per side x 8
42.5kg per side x 6
42.5kg per side x 6

Rope pushdowns
80lb x 10 for 4 sets

Vbar pushdowns
120lb x 10 for 3 sets

Pec deck
8 plates x 10
9 plates x 10
10 plates x 10

Done. Felt good to be back in.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Decent session today. Never sweated so much at gym before though, looked like a mess :lol:

Trap bar deadlifts
85kg x 3
135kg x 3
185kg x 3
235kg x 3
285kg x 1 (PB)
325kg fail - wtf was I thinking
235kg x 3
185kg x 3

Speed deadlifts
175kg x 1 for 8 singles

Cable pulldowns
40kg x 10
50kg x 10
60kg x 10
70kg x 10
80kg x 10
80kg x 10

Seated machine rows
130lb x 10
150lb x 10
170lb x 10

Db curls
12.5kg DBs x 10 for 2 sets

Done. Couple days rest now before I attempt squats. Back is in bits


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Decent session today. Never sweated so much at gym before though, looked like a mess :lol:
> 
> Trap bar deadlifts
> 85kg x 3
> ...


 lol'd at the post PB logic

we've all done it, PB feels good, get a bit ballsy and up it far too much and its like the bar is cemented to the ground.

training's going well despite the time off then :thumbup1:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> lol'd at the post PB logic
> 
> we've all done it, PB feels good, get a bit ballsy and up it far too much and its like the bar is cemented to the ground.
> 
> training's going well despite the time off then :thumbup1:


 Tbh the 285 was easy so thought add more weight and all I could get to fit was the thin 20 plates off the leg press haha

Yeah seem to have held strength well. Probs helps that I have actually gained weight from eating crap and drinking. Normally weight drops if I take time off


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ended up heading up to my mums and chilling in her garden. Got a bonus push workout in too as my little bro had his weights n bench set up out the back

Bench
60kg x 15 for 4 sets
60kg x 25 for 2 sets

Strict OHP
60kg x 12 for 5 sets

Back on bench for few more sets to failure and finished with set of OHP to failure


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Not updated in a while. Will throw up last few sessions and dates.

26/5/17-----

Back at my mums last night so spent some time in the garden this morning doing bent over rows with 60kg for sets of 12. Did 5 or 6 and finished with a set of 20.

28/5/17-----

Good session today. Has given me a big mental boost. Felt strong is spite of the ridiculous heat in the gym.

Squats
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
100kg x 5
140kg x 3
140kg x 3
140kg x 3
140kg x 3
140kg x 3
140kg x 8. Had the strength for 10+ easily but was blowing hard from 6th rep onwards

Front squats
60kg 3 sets of 10

Leg press
165kg x 10
210kg x 10
210kg x 10

Leg extensions
90lb x 12 for 3 sets
single leg - 30lb x 12, 35lb x 12, 40lb x 12

Hamstring curls
70lb x 12
80lb x 12
90lb x 12

Done

29/5/17-----

Absolutely f**ked from today. Walked 3 miles plus a heavy push session. Not doing much else now except eating and resting.

DB press (flat)
32.5kg per side x 10
40kg per side x 10
45kg per side x 10

Paused bench
60kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 3
120kg x 3
120kg x 3
120kg x 3
120kg x 3
120kg x 4

OHP
50kg x 8
60kg x 8
70kg x 7.75 - never quite locked out last rep lol

Tricep pushdowns
110lb x 12
150lb x 12
190lb (full stack) x 12

Machine Dips
60lb x 12
60lb x 12
60lb x 12

Done

31/5/17-----

Walked another 3 miles yesterday and 1.5 miles this morning.

Just out gym now. Went OK but had to hold back on deadlifts due to tight hamstring, probs from all the walking. Didn't take my stuff with me today so trained with no belt or straps

Beltless Deadlifts (from 4" blocks)
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
100kg x 3
140kg x 3
180kg x 3
210kg x 1

Beltless Deadlifts (from floor)
210kg x 1 for 5 singles

Barbell BOR
60kg x 10
80kg x 10
80kg x 10
60kg x 10

Hyper ext
10
Holding 10kg plate
10
10
10
10

Chins
8
8
5

Preacher curls

32.5kg 3 sets of 10.

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Trained today. Felt good, stronger than I expected.

Squats
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
100kg x 3
150kg x 3
150kg x 3
150kg x 3
150kg x 3
150kg x 6 (vid to follow)
Again legs had more in them on top set but was turning red lol. All moved v fast today

Paused squats (3 sec pause)
130kg x 1 for 3 sets

Single leg extensions
30lb x 10
40lb x 10
50lb x 10
55lb x 10

Hamstring curls
70lb x 12
70lb x 12
90lb x 12

Left it there as final set on ham curls got right hamstring feeling tight again


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Had a bottle of red last night so a tad groggy this morning. Pressed on with gym there (haha pressed on - see what I did there brahs). More.hypertrophy focused today

DB press - flat
32.5kg per side x 8
37.5kg per side x 8
42.5kg per side x 8
50kg per side x 8
25kg per side x 8
25kg per side x 8
Vid of top 2 sets to follow

Cable flyes
60lb per side x 10 for 5 sets

Cybex machine chest press
60kg x 12 for 4 sets

Tricep pushdowns
-rope
80lb x 12
90lb x 12
100lb x 12
100lb x 12
110lb x 12
-bar
110lb x 15
120lb x 15
120lb x 15
120lb x 15
120lb x 15

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Happy with todays session. Ended up going conventional cos f**k sumo.

Deadlifts
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
100kg x 3
140kg x 3
180kg x 3

working sets
220kg x 3
220kg x 3
220kg x 3
220kg x 7
Video'd first n last working set

Lat pulldowns/rear delt cable flyes superset
50kg x 10 / 20lb x 10
60kg x 10 / 25lb x 10
70kg x 10 / 25lb x 10

Hyper extension
12
holding 10kg plate
12
12
12

Seated rows
50kg x 12
60kg x 12
70kg x 12

Done.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Would like to say today went well but it never... It went very fu**ing well. Expected to struggle following deads the other day as hips and lower back were still tender. Burst/15 now

Squats
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
80kg x 5
100kg x 3
140kg x 3

working sets
165kg x 3
165kg x 3
165kg x 5
Vid of first and last working set to come

Front squat
60kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 10

Leg press
140kg x 12
190kg x 12
240kg x 12

Hamstring curls
70lb x 12
80lb x 12
90lb x 12
100lb x 12

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Today was a good session. Had a spotter so decided to test bench a little

Bench - paused
60kg x 5
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 3
140kg x 3
150kg x 2. Got this on vid
165kg fail
Nailed the 140x3. Fast off the chest all 3 reps. Thought I had filmed it but never recorded. 150 failed attempting a 3rd rep. 165 wasn't happening, came about 5cm off chest. I think if I had went 140x1 150x1 it might have went but was too burned out by the time I tried it.

OHP (strict)
bar x 10
50kg x 10
70kg x 5
80kg x 5
60kg x 10

Machine dips
50kg x 10
75kg x 10
100kg x 10
100kg x 10
105kg (full stack plus 5kg plate) x 12

V bar pushdowns
70lb x 12
80lb x 12
90lb x 12
100lb x 12

Single arm cable pushdowns
40lb x 12
40lb x 12
40lb x 12
40lb x 12

DB flyes
12.5kg per side x 10
17.5kg per side x 10
20kg per side x 10

DB side raises
12.5kg per side 3 sets of 10

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

how close was the 165kg?

the 150kg looked solid but more than likely took away from your 165kg attempt

reckon you would have got it if youd just warmed straight up to it?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> how close was the 165kg?
> 
> the 150kg looked solid but more than likely took away from your 165kg attempt
> 
> reckon you would have got it if youd just warmed straight up to it?


 140x3 went fast, 150x2 felt comfy but attempted 3rd never moved much off chest. 165 was just not happening. It might have went touch n go but I only bench paused these days. In retrospect I should have went 140x1 150x1 and then 162.5x1 lol.

Wanted to see where I was at for programming next few weeks out though so not all that bothered, first bench miss of 2017


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Excellent session tonight. Went for a pizza hut buffet this afternoon with the mrs so was well prepared.

Deadlift - all hook grip except top set

60kg x 3
60kg x 3
100kg x 3
140kg x 3
180kg x 3
220kg x 1
240kg x 1
240kg x 1
250kg x 1
220kg x 7
Was a little f**ked off as cameraman stopped on 7 as I was about to go for 8th. Put me in a bit of a rage when he said so left it at 7 and had to calm myself down. Got home and watched it back and he also started filming on rep 2, will set camera up myself from now on. fu**ing clown.

Lat pulldowns
50kg x 10
60kg x 10
70kg x 10
80kg x 10

Rear delt cable flyes
20lb x 12
25lb x 12
25lb x 12
20lb x 12

Seated rows
50kg x 12 for 3 sets

Done. Will post vid of 250 and the f**ked up AMRAP


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Forgot to post yesterday:

Very happy with todays session but due to the heat I'm now f**ked. This is in no way related to drinking too much Abbot ale last night :lol:

Box squats
60kg x 3
100kg x 3
140kg x 3
170kg x 3
200kg x 3
200kg x 3
200kg x 7. Got this on vid. Training partner tried to spot me when I didn't need it so you can hear me telling him to f**k off :lol:

Paused squat (3 sec pause)
100kg x 1
100kg x 1
120kg x 1
120kg x 1

Paused Bench
60kg x 3
100kg x 3
120kg x 3
120kg x 3
120kg x 7

Done. Put so much into squats today that bench was a struggle so happy with that last set


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Week 1 of deadlifts done. Tough work in this heat

Deadlifts
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
100kg x 5

Working sets
190kg 4x4
215kg 2x2
190kg x 10

Chest supported rows
45kg x 10
55kg x 10
65kg x 10
45kg x 10

Close grip cable pulldowns
50kg x 10
55kg x 10
60kg x 10
65kg x 10

Done. Followed by bubble bath and then tons of food


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Really happy with how my training went again tonight.

Squats
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
100kg x 5
140kg x 5

Working sets
170kg x 3
170kg x 3
170kg x 5. Got vid. Happy with speed and depth tonight

Farmers walk
55kg per hand
75kg per hand
95kg per hand. Video'd this set

Hamstring curls
70lb x 12
90lb x 12
110lb x 12
110lb x 12
70lb x 16

Leg extensions
70lb x 12
90lb x 12
110lb x 12
120lb x 12

Done. F****d!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bench today. Everything still going to plan so another good session

Paused bench

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

Working sets

140kg x 3

140kg x 3

140kg x 3

120kg x 9

Vid of top 2 sets of 140. Wanted a better pause but was on a wobbly bench in squat rack today so will take em. 1st rep of last set lost line and nearly f**ked it but manage to push through.

120kg x 9 was touch n go, again got a vid.

Seated OHP

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 3. Felt twinge in right trap so left it at 3

40kg x 17 - burning!

Tricep extensions

loads of sets n reps til positive failure

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Smashed it tonight

Deadlifts
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
100kg x 5
140kg x 5

working sets
190kg x 4
190kg x 4
190kg x 4
190kg x 4
215kg x 2
242.5kg x 2
190kg x 11
Got top 2 sets on video.

Lat pulldowns - straight bar
50kg x 10
60kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 10

Seated rows
110lb x 10
130lb x 10
150lb x 10

Done and well and truly f**ked

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BV5SgNoFfIW/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BV5TjI3lE6s/


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Surprised I've missed this. Good luck with it all mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

My back aches just watch in it, good job mate.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Happy with todays session. Bit of tightness in my legs/hip flexors but still managed to fire through it

Squats

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 2

working sets

180kg x 2

180kg x 2

180kg x 2

160kg x 6

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BWCvw_tl1Ci/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BWCwUzCFcCa/

Bench (paused)

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

165kg x 1 (PB but not counting it as was sloppy as hell, foot off ground and grinded like f**k - would have been red lighted so doesn't count)

130kg x 6

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BWCw92MFDEE/

Done. Away swimming now with my oldest girl


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Tonight was good. f**ked now though

Deadlifts
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
100kg x 5
140kg x 5

working sets
195kg x 4
195kg x 4
195kg x 4
195kg x 4
220kg x 2
245kg x 2
195kg x 11

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BWIoG3JF4Dt/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BWIpoM6ljhN/

Seated rows
130lb x 10
150lb x 10
170lb x 10

Lat pulldowns (cybex machine)
50kg x 10
50kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 10

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Decided I was going to hit a PB tonight to make up for not training much last cpl weeks so went for it

Squats

60kg x 3

60kg x 3

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

170kg x 1

190kg x 1

210kg x 1 PB

Paused squats

3 sets of 140kg x 3

Leg extensions

Drop sets from 110lb to 70lb to failure on each plate and 110lb down to last plate on final set

Hamstring curls

Drop sets, same as extensions.

Calf raises

160kg to failure

Done

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BWawV9wF2uE/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BWaxuEYFpni/


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bench went v well today, felt easier than expected.

Paused bench

60kg x 3

60kg x 3

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

120kg x 2

Working sets

135kg x 2

135kg x 2

135kg x 2

135kg x 2

135kg x 4

CGBP

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

DB side raises

12.5kg per side x 10

12.5kg per side x 10

15kg per side x 10

17.5kg per side x 10

Cable flyes

50lb x 10

60lb x 10

70lb x 10

Tricep rope ext

70lb x 10

80lb x 10

90lb x 10

Done

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BWcfF6TFmjB/


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Had the shits this morning so todays session was in doubt. Luckily it went to plan and no accidents

Deadlifts
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
100kg x 3
140kg x 3
170kg x 1
200kg x 1
230kg x 1
260kg x 1
280kg x 1

Done. V fu**ing happy about finally nailing 280

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BWhnLF8FFwm/


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Squats... in a vest... with sunburn! Anyhow it went well today. Wasn't feeling it on top sets but ground through it.

Box squats to low bench

60kg x 3

60kg x 3

100kg x 3

130kg x 3

working sets

180kg x 3

180kg x 3

180kg x 3

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BWrr_1yFk2k/

Paused squats

130kg x 3

140kg x 3

150kg x 3

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BWrsn2qlEI1/

Done. Quick session today as son had a hospital appointment. Leg seized up by time appointment had finished, sat for an hour in same position


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

RS86 said:


> Box squats to low bench
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BWrr_1yFk2k/


 You are at such a level now, that you know very well the reason behind your box squatting. So why am I here then? Am I here to discourage you from performing the box squat? No, I wouldn't do that unless I felt a need to do so. Great, so what exactly do I want to achieve through this message of mine?

I would like to see if I could convince you to get rid of the bench that I see in the above photo/video, that is my one and only aim. OK, why is that? Because I hate nothing more than to see Champions and potential Champions introduce an element into their training regime, that would pose a threat to their lifting career through potentiating an unnecessary and avoidable injury. And how is that?

It would take only one single rep (and not two, please never forget that), to place such a tremendous amount of disk compression on your lumber spine to cause the unforgivable disk damage that I'm referring to here. In plain English now please...

Please note that I have not said a single negative word about box squatting, only that "bench", correct? Why is that? It's because by having a bench there, you would be afforded the ability to sit. And it is in that sitting position that the critical spinal damage I'm referring to can occur. So why risk it right!

Remove the bench.

Now use your imagination as to what you could replace the bench marker with, because after all, you're only using the bench as a height marker and nothing more. In other words, you are not placing the bench there in order to sit on it. I've learnt over 30 years ago whilst squatting, that the safest way to avoid injury during this mighty exercise (should something go wrong), was to completely drop the bar, with no ifs and no buts about it. More often than not, the worst injuries occur whilst trying to save face and save the weight from falling onto the lifting platform. I say screw that bud, it's you above all else that matters here, and if the bar needs to come off your shoulders, then so be it!

So in a nutshell then: the concept/the intention of the bench/box squat is great, however the execution method of placing a solid tool underneath your lower back, is potentially very dangerous indeed. That is all my message is aiming to convey to you Sir.

Thank you for reading.

Fadi.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Fadi65 said:


> You are at such a level now, that you know very well the reason behind your box squatting. So why am I here then? Am I here to discourage you from performing the box squat? No, I wouldn't do that unless I felt a need to do so. Great, so what exactly do I want to achieve through this message of mine?
> 
> I would like to see if I could convince you to get rid of the bench that I see in the above photo/video, that is my one and only aim. OK, why is that? Because I hate nothing more than to see Champions and potential Champions introduce an element into their training regime, that would pose a threat to their lifting career through potentiating an unnecessary and avoidable injury. And how is that?
> 
> ...


 Thank you, I appreciate your input. A guy in the gym (also with an olympic lifting background ironically) also mentioned this re injury risk to me. I wasn't aware of this tbh. I will aim to use the safety rails or just persevere with lower weight on full squats to progress


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

RS86 said:


> Thank you, I appreciate your input. A guy in the gym (also with an olympic lifting background ironically) also mentioned this re injury risk to me. I wasn't aware of this tbh. I will aim to use the safety rails or just persevere with lower weight on full squats to progress


 Yes @Fadi65 that is some pretty decent advice and a technical breakdown of the reasons. I too thank you because I was about to introduce these to my routine. Everyone I have watched doing these are borderline sitting down on the bench and now I understand this can be a problem.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Not updated this since holiday. Will post last few sessions etc.

1st Aug:

Week 1 of Ed Coan squat routine tonight. Nothing too strenous, went fine.

Squat
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
Tore the arse out my shorts on 2 rep at 100 :lol:

working sets
140kg x 8
140kg x 8

Leg press
145kg x 10
195kg x 10
245kg x 10
285kg x 10

Hamstring curls
90 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 10

Leg ext
90 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 10

Done

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXQ2V-ClvdG/


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

3rd Aug:

Was meant to be bench but because I am meant to be away this weekend decided to cram deadlifts n bench into one session. Discovered when I got home I f**ked up dates its actually next weekend i'm away duh!! :lol:

So started with deads, wanted to feel it out due to niggle in lower back but actually felt fine.

Deadlifts
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
100kg x 3
140kg x 3
180kg x 3
220kg x 3

All felt fine so decided I would do 220x3 and an AMRAP, but decided f**k it #raceto700 and decided to give the 250x5 a go instead

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXV1VcpFYvb/

Left it here as that was me f**ked!

On to bench. Tried tucking elbows after being given some advice and felt less power tbh, also didn't have enough left over after deads to hit intended numbers, meh.

Bench - paused
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
80kg x 5

working sets
105kg x 5
122.5kg x 5
140kg x 2 - should have been a 5+ set but nowhere near it tonight.

Threw in a set of 120kg x 5 paused and called it a day.

Back in Sunday, squats again and hammering tris for letting me down tonight

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXWIVN7lTYO/


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

5th Aug:

Found out about a strongman comp nearby and decided to message the guy to see if there were any spaces left. Turned up, got stuck in and walked away with 1st place. V happy considering 24 hour notice and no event training lol.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXbDWbolESj/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXbEpvmFjQh/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXbF8Z9F59v/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXbHLZUlfMp/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXbHo1OljW9/


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXay8tCFELy/


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good session tonight. Squats moved well and I felt strong.

Squats
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
80kg x 5
100kg x 5
120kg x 5

working sets
150kg x 8
150kg x 8

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXiwew9lbBu/

Trap Bar carry - roughly 10m
70kg
150kg
180kg
210kg
Loved these although straight after squats was interesting

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXiw_21F0b3/

Hamstring curls
90 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 10

Leg ext
90 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 10

Done


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

RS86 said:


> Good session tonight. Squats moved well and I felt strong.
> 
> Squats
> 60kg x 5
> ...


 good effort, what immediately sticks out for me is the amount of squats your doing before your working sets, that is about 4 times as much as I would do before my working sets, I would do doubles or trebles at the very most , instead of everything x5 I would do everything x2 until the working sets, I doubt I would have the energy to do all that and do decent working sets.

Having said that I used 5x5 for my working sets and your doing x2 sets so I might be pointing out something by mistake.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

karbonk said:


> good effort, what immediately sticks out for me is the amount of squats your doing before your working sets, that is about 4 times as much as I would do before my working sets, I would do doubles or trebles at the very most , instead of everything x5 I would do everything x2 until the working sets, I doubt I would have the energy to do all that and do decent working sets.
> 
> Having said that I used 5x5 for my working sets and your doing x2 sets so I might be pointing out something by mistake.


 I fully agree here.

There are two elements that need to be taken care of before the lifter increases the weight onto the bar.

1. The feeling of connective tissues that are fully lubricated.

2. Feeling the "groove".

Once these two elements are covered, the appropriate incremental weight increases becomes the new element of importance. What is this "appropriate" and who does it really concern? It concerns your brain-muscle communication. By that I mean, should you (for whatever reason), increase the weight on the bar by too much/abruptly, your brain would register such a weight as being way too heavy, and in turn would send all those signals to your working muscles. So in a nutshell, you could actually undermine a squat session even before it takes off the ground. Not a place any Champion want to find himself in.

Having said all the above, the reason I full agree with @karbonkfirst and foremost, relates to the conservation of energy output. If the aim was 150kg x 8, then my aim as the lifter, would be to maximise on minimising on all matters relating to my reps leading to that 150kg x8. If that means performing 2 and 3 reps per warm up sets, or performing fewer overall sets, then so be it. In other words, I'd do whatever it takes to ensure that I reach my target sets with maximum strength, both mentally and physically. We do sometimes overdo it with the warm up sets, not because we like to lose energy and feel stuffed no of course not, but I think at times, we're too cautious for our own good, and at our own expanse.

In a nutshell, all the above could be summarised in one sentence: striking a balance between warming up and feeling at my best when and where it counts, is what ultimately counts.

Fadi.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

The precise routine I am trying is the Ed Coan squat routine so the volume starts higher and then reduces as the peak gets nearer. The routine is this:

Based off % of 1rm

Weeks from Peak:
10: 67%x2x8
9: 72%x2x8
8: 76%x2x5
7: 80%x2x5
6: 83%x2x5
5: 86%x2x5
4: 92%x2x3
3: 95%x2x3
2: 98%x2x2
1: 102%x2x2

Peak 110% x 1

The routine is compketely new to me but I am hoping the difference in approach will see some results.

@Fadi65


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Also the sets at 60kg and 80kg feel like nothing tbh, they serve no real purpose other than to get the muscles firing and full of blood


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

RS86 said:


> The precise routine I am trying is the Ed Coan squat routine so the volume starts higher and then reduces as the peak gets nearer. The routine is this:
> 
> Based off % of 1rm
> 
> ...


 At any time you find yourself reading/following a strength/power routine, the formula is you do not count any set below the 80% mark, as that's where the strength dominant factor factors right in. Just so I'm very clear here Champ, 80% of your 1RM is the place where more stress is placed onto your CNS, and less stress is placed onto your muscles. What does that mean exactly and what are its ramifications? It leads to (or rather it begins to demand of the lifter) more overall nervous system regeneration, which is achieved through the art of restful sleeping. You as the lifter, knowing or being aware of this new demands on your overall nervous system (CNS), are now in a better position to facilitate the recovery process from all sets that call for 80%+ of your 1RM.

OK, so we now know we need (not necessarily more sleep but) deeper type of a sleep. We can help the process along with supplement like the electrolyte magnesium and the amino acid Taurine (200mg elemental mag + 1g of the Taurine) for example, as well as (and I sincerely hope you don't mind me saying this Sir)..., making love to your partner prior to sleep (or getting a massage from her). It seems to relax your mind and body as one whole package and does wonders for your CNS and hence your ability to fully recover.

Furthermore, looking at the program you've posted based on Ed Coan squat routine, I say this with full respect to the former champion, that week #1 does not make any sense to me from a psychological point of view, and in fact it may serve as a detriment instead of a trigger for anticipating bigger and better things to come. How's that? Well, imagine I ask you to climb mount Everest, then I tell you (more like dropping the bombshell really) , that hey Champ, once you reach the summit, I want you to pretend (try as hard as you psychologically can), pretend that you did not really reach the summit! Huh, what was that Jack! To me, it's the epitome of what an anti-climax is if I ever experienced one..., no thanks!

Now I can understand hitting 100% on your week #1 (your last training week) prior to hitting some new heights, i.e. the well and truly new summit now, the one you've worked your ass to conquer, right! The reason it's OK to hit 100% at this late stage of your routine is very simple..., it's no longer your *true* 100% at this stage of the game, and it didn't take an Einstein to reveal this to you Sir, it's just plain common sense (I take no credit).

Finally, as far as sets and reps leading up to your working sets: my philosophy based on the formula that is strength, is that anything under 80% of your 1RM is there for you (and not the writer of the routine) to control. Here (under the 80% marker), you Sir are the Boss, period!

Fadi.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Fadi65 said:


> At any time you find yourself reading/following a strength/power routine, the formula is you do not count any set below the 80% mark, as that's where the strength dominant factor factors right in. Just so I'm very clear here Champ, 80% of your 1RM is the place where more stress is placed onto your CNS, and less stress is placed onto your muscles. What does that mean exactly and what are its ramifications? It leads to (or rather it begins to demand of the lifter) more overall nervous system regeneration, which is achieved through the art of restful sleeping. You as the lifter, knowing or being aware of this new demands on your overall nervous system (CNS), are now in a better position to facilitate the recovery process from all sets that call for 80%+ of your 1RM.
> 
> OK, so we now know we need (not necessarily more sleep but) deeper type of a sleep. We can help the process along with supplement like the electrolyte magnesium and the amino acid Taurine (200mg elemental mag + 1g of the Taurine) for example, as well as (and I sincerely hope you don't mind me saying this Sir)..., making love to your partner prior to sleep (or getting a massage from her). It seems to relax your mind and body as one whole package and does wonders for your CNS and hence your ability to fully recover.
> 
> ...


 Thanks again for your input. Recovery is definitely something I could improve but having a baby in the house means a lot of disturb sleep. I find that because my training is low frequency (3 days a week) this allows a decent amount of recovery which seems to benefit me. I used to train 4-5 times a week and even 6 times a week for a while and progress was nowhere near as good


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Mixed feelings tonight. Session went well but missed numbers on bench again so not ideal at all.

Paused bench
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
80kg x 3

working sets
105kg x 3
125kg x 3
147.5kg x 2. Failed 3rd
Added in 130kg x 4 as was pissed off

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXlaOiOFG2N/

Seated OHP
40kg x 5
60kg x 5
70kg x 5
80kg x 6

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXla9LHlU5H/

Machine dips
30kg x 10
60kg x 10
95kg (full stack) 3 sets of 10

Done.

Thinking I really need to rest up a bit, feeling pretty beat up now and back went tight on bench and OHP. Legs still sore AF. Will just do a light deadlift session tomorrow and look ahead to next week being fresher. Also due to 2 misses in 2 weeks on bench I am stepping back next weeks numbers.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

RS86 said:


> Mixed feelings tonight. Session went well but missed numbers on bench again so not ideal at all.
> 
> Paused bench
> 60kg x 3
> ...


 Fair bit of volume there, and very good pressing, good spotter too which is a bonus as it gives you that confidence they are ready and able. Also help you drive out another rep if possible.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Got some decent work in tonight. Went lighter so I can step things up from next week and chase this 300 DL.

Deadlifts - beltless w/hook grip
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
100kg x 3
 140kg x 3
170kg x 1
200kg x 1
200kg x 1
200kg x 1
200kg x 1
200kg x 1

Atlas stones to platform
80kg
80kg
100kg
100kg
100kg

Seated rows
65kg x 10
70kg x 10
75kg x 10
75kg x 10

Lat pulldowns (Cybex machine)
50kg x 10
90kg x 10
90kg x 10

Bicep curl machine
30kg x 10 per side

Done

That's me til Tues now so will be nice and rested by then


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Training went well again tonight. Squats feeling easy and faster each week at the moment.

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

130kg x 5

Working sets

160kg x 5

160kg x 5

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BX08x1SFVdz/

Leg Press
140kg x 10
240kg x 10
280kg x 10
280kg x 10

Hamstring curls
90lbs x 10
110lbs x 10
130lbs x 10
Drop set 90x10, 70x10, 50x10

Leg extensions
90lbs x 10
110lbs x 10
130lbs x 10
Drop set 90x10, 70x10, 50x10

Burst!!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bench today. Not overly happy once again. Stuck it out with origibal numbers despite 2 misses in 2 weeks as felt good in warm ups.

Paused bench

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

working sets

120kg x 5

135kg x 3

150kg x 1.

Target was 1+ so hit minimum. Disappointed though as really could have done with 2nd. Got midway and stalled and cldn't grind til lockout.

Vid of top 2 sets

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BX3fODuFFGe/

CGBP

100kg x 10

70kg x 10

60kg x 10

Done. Wasn't in mood for more accessory work and because it was top week of 531 didn't matter too much anyway. Hit a smooth paused 160 in April yet don't think I would have today so really frustrating.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice session today. Wasn't feeling it but once I got started it went well. Back to week 1 of Ortmayer/Magnusson.

Deadlift

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

130kg x 5

Working sets

192.5kg x 4

192.5kg x 4

192.5kg x 4

192.5kg x 4

220kg x 2

220kg x 2

192.5kg x 12

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYBJl0ylj8u/

Lat pulldowns

45kg x 10

55kg x 10

65kg x 10

75kg x 10

Chest supported Tbar rows

25kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 15

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Squats tonight. Couldn't really be arsed tonight but went along and was a good session, legs truly f**ked 

Squat

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

130kg x 3

working sets

167.5kg x 5

167.5kg x 5


__
http://instagr.am/p/BYG6gBDlcbW/

Leg press

145kg x 10

245kg x 10

285kg x 10

Hamstring curls

70 x 10

90 x 10

110 x 10

130 x 10

Followed by this big drop set

97.5 x 10, 95 x 6, 92.5 x 4, 90 x 6, 70 x 5, 50 x 7, 30 x 10

Leg ext

70 x 10

90 x 10

110 x 10

130 x 10

Followed by

97.5 x 15, 95 x 8, 92.5 x 8, 90 x 4, 70 x 6, 50 x 7, 30 x 10

Those drop sets were fu**ing brutal tbh.

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Week 1 on bench done and dusted. Felt far far stronger this week.

Paused bench

60kg x 3

60kg x 3

80kg x 3

Working sets

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYL7QPRFRIE/

CGBP Amraps

105kg x 8

105kg x 8

DB side raises

10kg per side x 10

12.5kg per side x 10

15kg per side x 10

17.5kg per side x 10

Rear delt flyes (laying over bench)

5kg per side x 10

7.5kg per side x 10

10kg per side x 10

Done


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Reps looked nice and easy to be fair.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

RS86 said:


> Week 1 on bench done and dusted. Felt far far stronger this week.
> 
> Paused bench
> 
> ...


 Hey mate, I hope you're well.

I watched your video and noticed 3 points; below is my comments on these points.

1. Your 1st rep of your 1st working set was plain and simple the hardest of the lot, (as out of all reps from set 1 and 3). The reason for this could be twofold:

A. Your nervous system went on a brief holiday, and was told to come back immediately to deal with the load, hence, I see some hesitancy there and bit of a struggle with the reversing from the eccentric to the concentric phase of the lift. Even though this is plausible, I think reason "B" below would be more probable.

B. You still haven't fully decided on how you would or how long you would pause for, and the firing of your nerves was waiting for instructions from you hesitant brain to send out its commands. In a nut shell, you were simply lacking decisiveness, and it showed.

2. Your 3rd set by far (in fact you cannot even begin to compare it with your 1st "warm-up" set), looked incredibly solid in comparison with your 1st. Again, I put it down to a nervous system that has fully gotten the message from the command center, i.e. your master computer/your brain, knows exactly what needs to be done, and is sending the right signals now.

3. I need to ask you if you have, or have had some form of right shoulder injury or weakness before? If you look carefully, you'll find that your left shoulder is taking on the weight, whilst your right side is simply dropping (first). As the set (the 3rd set that is), progresses with its repetitions, I see this lopsidedness becoming more and more pronounced, which tells me that you're now at a stage, where more than 50% of the load is being taken up by your left side/left shoulder. This weakness in your right shoulder needs to be addressed by a professional physiotherapist or similar, or we'll end up placing much more stress onto your left shoulder, potentially leading to an injury there. Prevention is better than cure, so please do check it out (by first showing the video clip of your 3rd set to a professional therapist to get their opinion on it).

I hope I've still got you here Champ.

Take care, and look after yourself.

Fadi.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

RS86 said:


> Tore the arse out my shorts on 2 rep at 100 :lol:


 I did the same thing a couple months ago. Forgot my shorts and had to buy some at the gym. Got large but were a bit tight. Did some warm up sets on squats and as I went heavier the shorts ripped right down the arse crack. I had no pants on so hoping the netting in the shorts saved my dignity  Managed to get a refund on the shorts which was good as they were over priced [email protected]

Didn't stop me finishing the workout.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Fadi65 said:


> Hey mate, I hope you're well.
> 
> I watched your video and noticed 3 points; below is my comments on these points.
> 
> ...


 Will take the time to read and reply properly shortly.

But have to say I am pretty impressed you noticed the difference on 1st rep of set 1 lol, I actually lost my line a little and brought bar higher on chest by around 2 inches, so it loaded front delts more and tris came into press a touch later. Corrected this on rep 2-5 and subsequent sets.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> I did the same thing a couple months ago. Forgot my shorts and had to buy some at the gym. Got large but were a bit tight. Did some warm up sets on squats and as I went heavier the shorts ripped right down the arse crack. I had no pants on so hoping the netting in the shorts saved my dignity  Managed to get a refund on the shorts which was good as they were over priced [email protected]
> 
> Didn't stop me finishing the workout.


 I finished my session and then walked home through town with the arse torn out them, had no other option hahaha


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Fadi65 said:


> Hey mate, I hope you're well.
> 
> I watched your video and noticed 3 points; below is my comments on these points.
> 
> ...


 Hi Fadi, had a proper read through your post now.

Regarding the first rep I am confident this was just because I messed up my line and brought the bar far higher on my pecs than intended. I said at the time to my training partners that I had messed the first rep up so I was quite conscious of it and rectified on all other sets.

More interesting however is the shoulder issue. I hadn't noticed until you said that the right shoulder seems to sink as the bar descends as if it lacks stability maybe.

I did deadlifts today and guess where I suffered a lot of pain and discomfort and now seem to have develop a slight injury... you guessed it right shoulder.

I haven't had a shoulder injury other than a RC niggle over 10 years ago so unsure what the cause is. I do sleep on my stomach with my right arm under my pillow and I'm thinking this may play a part though?

Something I need to address though and I'd never have noticed if you hadn't pointed it out.

Thanks


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Deadlifts this morning. Session went well from point of view of weights shifted but not so good since now have a niggle in right shoulder :sad:

Deadlifts
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
100kg x 3

Working sets
192.5kg x 4
192.5kg x 4
192.5kg x 4
192.5kg x 4
220kg x 2
247.5kg x 2
192.5kg x 15. Said after last week I'd nail 15 so had to get it done.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYTYy8kFPTD/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYTXRqKl5vk/

Seated rows
110 x 12
130 x 12
150 x 12

Had to leave it there as shoulder pain was getting pretty intense


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

RS86 said:


> Deadlifts this morning. Session went well from point of view of weights shifted but not so good since now have a niggle in right shoulder :sad:
> 
> Deadlifts
> 60kg x 3
> ...


 Looking Strong, Outstanding reps...


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

RS86 said:


> Hi Fadi, had a proper read through your post now.
> 
> Regarding the first rep I am confident this was just because I messed up my line and brought the bar far higher on my pecs than intended. I said at the time to my training partners that I had messed the first rep up so I was quite conscious of it and rectified on all other sets.
> 
> ...


 We both know what a bilateral movement is, and yes, we also know (and some of us engage in some) unilateral movements, and that's great too. However, for some of us, we may also need to go one step beyond unilaterals, and inject some much needed single unilateral lifts, i.e. one arm d/bell bench press to give but one example. Not only would we be addressing and rectifying the weakness here, but we would also be smashing our stabilisers to the core, and when I say to the core, I literally mean to the core!

What I am referring to here is called contralateral training, and this effect is affected by the utilisation of single unilateral work.

Your core will be working overtime just so you don't end up on the gym mats, falling off the bench. It is not easy, but it is something that your nervous system would need to learn in order to have the almighty King of strength training come into maximum play. The King? None other than your Neuromuscular connection, and the way your muscle fibers respond by this very unique way of muscle activation.

Your right shoulder is half asleep, and is becoming lazier by the day (thanks or no thanks to your left shoulder coming to the rescue), and we need to wake it up from the inside out. The above strategy/ies of unilaterals *and* beyond, would ensure that when your right shoulder is pressing the d/bell all by itself, there will *not *be any sort of inhibition or lack of muscle fiber activation/firing coming from that right shoulder..., as it won't have a choice but to work, since its friend the left shoulder won't be there to assist in any way shape or form.

Respect

Fadi.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Fadi65 said:


> We both know what a bilateral movement is, and yes, we also know (and some of us engage in some) unilateral movements, and that's great too. However, for some of us, we may also need to go one step beyond unilaterals, and inject some much needed single unilateral lifts, i.e. one arm d/bell bench press to give but one example. Not only would we be addressing and rectifying the weakness here, but we would also be smashing our stabilisers to the core, and when I say to the core, I literally mean to the core!
> 
> What I am referring to here is called contralateral training, and this effect is affected by the utilisation of single unilateral work.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this suggestions!

With bench press being the main focus what I was thinking is I could apply this by doing single arm DB shoulder press prior to benching so as to activate the right shoulder and get the muscle firing. Then attempting bench press afterwards?

Another option is I have dumbells at home, so I may just do some contralateral pressing work on a 4th day so as to stay 'fresher' for my bench press.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

RS86 said:


> Thanks for this suggestions!
> 
> With bench press being the main focus what I was thinking is I could apply this by doing single arm DB shoulder press prior to benching so as to activate the right shoulder and get the muscle firing. Then attempting bench press afterwards?
> 
> Another option is I have dumbells at home, so I may just do some contralateral pressing work on a 4th day so as to stay 'fresher' for my bench press.


 I would not do shoulder presses for the shoulders, as (believe it or not), a 45 degree/60 degree inclined bench press would activate the most needed shoulder head (of the shoulder) that is very much needed by someone like you (a bench presser). I'll tell you why just in case you're wondering OK. We both know that if you wish to get the maximum force out of a muscle, you would first need to place it under a stretched position, correct? Now it'll really make more sense to you, as to why the incline and not the straight (say) military press, would be a much viable option that would truly serve your purpose here. Additionally of course, it'll wake all the muscles that assist with your bench pressing right up out of their siesta..., that would also include your triceps.

So in a nutshell, your front delts receive a much better stretch whilst in an incline position, than a straight up standing /seated position.

As far as the options you drew up for yourself above, you Sir are the true boss here and not I. So please choose the option that you think would work best for you. There's no harm in trying both option over a two weeks period, as this would help you reach a more conclusive/decisive conclusion.

Fadi.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Fadi65 said:


> I would not do shoulder presses for the shoulders, as (believe it or not), a 45 degree/60 degree inclined bench press would activate the most needed shoulder head (of the shoulder) that is very much needed by someone like you (a bench presser). I'll tell you why just in case you're wondering OK. We both know that if you wish to get the maximum force out of a muscle, you would first need to place it under a stretched position, correct? Now it'll really make more sense to you, as to why the incline and not the straight (say) military press, would be a much viable option that would truly serve your purpose here. Additionally of course, it'll wake all the muscles that assist with your bench pressing right up out of their siesta..., that would also include your triceps.
> 
> So in a nutshell, your front delts receive a much better stretch whilst in an incline position, than a straight up standing /seated position.
> 
> ...


 Thanks once again. Truly grateful for all you're advice. I will use unilateral incline presses to warm up for next bench session and guage from there


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Squats tonight. Went well, feeling confident on these right now. Shoulder was mashed afterwards but will hopefully see physio before next bench session.

Squats
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
90kg x 3
120kg x 3
140kg x 3

Working sets
175kg x 5
175kg x 5
Pretty sure these were some sort of PB

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYY9AnaFGQn/

Hamstring curls
single leg
30 x 5
50 x 5
55 x 5
60 x 5
double leg
130 x 10

Leg ext
single leg
30 x 5
50 x 5
55 x 5
60 x 5
65 x 5
double leg
140 x 12 (pb)

Done


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Squats tonight. Went well, feeling confident on these right now. Shoulder was mashed afterwards but will hopefully see physio before next bench session.
> 
> Squats
> 60kg x 3
> ...


 Wear the same sleeves everytime i squat too! lasted me years


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Wear the same sleeves everytime i squat too! lasted me years


 They have served me well tbh. Also double up as elbow sleeves lol


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Went for a 9km walk earlier with the mrs, had a picnic and enjoyed the sunshine.

Happy with tonights session. Was apprehensive but got in and got it done. Shoulder felt good after warm ups.

Single arm DB incline press

20kg x 10 for 3 sets

Bench - paused

60kg x 3

60kg x 3

90kg x 3

100kg x 3. Misloaded, meant to do 120 lol

Working sets

137.5kg x 3

137.5kg x 3

137.5kg x 3

137.5kg x 3

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYeBt-6FO-t/

CGBP

Rest pause, 2 reps with 10 secs rest

set 1 - 110kg x 10

set 2 - 110kg x 8

Seated DB shoulder press

17.5kg per side x 10

22.5kg per side x 10

27.5kg per side x 10

Facepulls

17.5kg x 10 for 4 sets

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Shoulder really bothering me again today. After giving it a lot of thought I have decided I need to take some time off gym until it's back to 100% otherwise I'll pay for it in the long run.

Think this probably means no Brits for me either but we will see, depends how quickly the issue resolves.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Did some rehab work using a band and stretches yesterday and really helped my shoulder. Going to do more today but sticking to original plan of not training til it's sorted.

Calling time on this journal now as I'm not going to risk pushing myself for the Brits and screwing myself longer term. If I was at the level where I'd be competitive I'd maybe have thought differently but end of the day I would just be making up the numbers this year.

Will look ahead to 2018 now. Thinking I will do the GPC Scottish in April and get a couple of strongman comps in around summer time as really enjoyed last SM comp.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck with the rehab/shoulder work, wise move and you might surprise yourself with the speed of recovery.


----------

